# [DROPBOX] Instalación sin X (Solucionado)

## galidor

Buenas tardes a todos.

Estoy intentando configurar mi cuenta de Dropbox en un server privado que tengo en casa donde no tengo instaladas las X (no las necesito). El caso es que estoy intentando hacer uso del ebuild net-misc/dropbox pero no consigo que la cosa cuaje. Una vez instalado edito /etc/conf.d/dropbox y añado mi usuario al DROPBOX_USERS. Ejecuto a mano /opt/dropbox/dropbox y me proporciona la URL para autorizar al equipo en la cuenta de dropbox. Una vez autorizado, ya no sé qué hacer. He encontrado manuales por ahí, pero me gustaría utilizar el paquete que proporciona Gentoo y así seguir actualizando dentro de portage.

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

Si todo fue bien deberías tener un directorio llamado $HOME/Dropbox, ahí estará todo lo que contiene tu cuenta de dropbox, por lo demás, se maneja como cualquier otro directorio local. Es algo así como sshfs o nfs.

----------

## galidor

Gracias por responder i92guboj. Es ahí donde intuyo que algo no ha ido bien, porque no se genera ese directorio y generándolo a mano tampoco sincroniza. ¿Los pasos son tan sencillos como los que he descrito? No lanza nada de info ni en syslog ni nada, estoy atascado.

Un saludo.

----------

## i92guboj

Se me ocurrent dos cosas que pueden probar: en primer lugar, intenta instalar dropbox con la use flag "librsync-bundled", recuerdo que en el pasado tuve problemas con dropbox y se debieron a una incompatibilidad de algún tipo entre el binario de dropbox y la versión de rsync en mi sistema.

Otra cosa a probar es el paquete dropbox-cli, que debería servirte para poder controlar dropbox desde la línea de comandos. No lo he probado personalmente, pero quizás puedas usarlo para ver cómo está configurado dropbox, y para saber si el daemon the dropbox está activo y escuchando las peticiones.

----------

## galidor

Ante todo, gracias por atenderme i92guboj.

Ya activé ese flag y sigue haciendo lo mismo, vamos que sigue sin hacer la sincronización.

El binario que se lanza es /opt/dropbox/dropbox, sale en la lista de procesos de ps y el script de arranque me da esta info.

```
# /etc/init.d/dropbox status

dropboxd for USER galidor: running.
```

Sin embargo, el dropbox-cli me dice lo contrario.

```
# dropbox-cli status

Dropbox isn't running!
```

Y si intento arrancarlo desde dropbox-cli me muestra la URL para vincular el equipo que si trato de acceder a ella me dice que ya está vinculado.

```
# dropbox-cli start

To link this computer to a dropbox account, visit the following url:

https://www.dropbox.com/cli_link?host_id=xxxxxxx
```

A partir de aquí... he probado a compilar de nuevo sin el flag librsync-bundled compilando la librería a parte y hacer más pruebas.

Ahora se crea el directorio ~/.dropbox y algunos archivos de configuración en su interior pero no se crea el ~/Dropbox

El dropbox-cli lanza el siguiente mensaje.

```
# dropbox-cli status

Can't access Dropbox folder

Updating (136 files)
```

He probado de nuevo a crear el directorio a mano y dar todos los permisos para asegurarme que no van por ahí los tiros pero no funciona.

Por otro lado, he encontrado este hilo en otro foro que indica que tienen relación con inotify, algo que no sé bien qué es ni cómo funciona.

http://askubuntu.com/questions/247461/how-do-i-fix-a-cant-access-dropbox-folder-error

----------

## galidor

He probado a activar el soporte para inotify en el kernel que no lo tenía. Estaba activado dnotify pero no ha servido de nada. De hecho, ahora dropbox-cli vuelve a decirme que el proceso de dropbox no está activo cuando sí lo está.

----------

## galidor

No hay manera, a ver si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz a la situación porque estoy estancadísimo.

He instalado la versión testing de portage de net-misc/dropbox 2.2.13 (versión estable según dropbox) y sigue ocurriendo lo mismo.

Una vez el demonio está en marcha y compruebo mediante ps que se está ejecutando bajo los usuarios indicados en /etc/conf.d/dropbox ejecuto dropbox-cli status con alguno de esos usuarios y el mensaje es el citado anteriormente. Importante decir que una vez vincula la cuenta de host al dropbox ya crea el directorio ~/Dropbox automáticamente.

```
$ dropbox-cli status

Can't access Dropbox folder

Updating (195 files)
```

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## i92guboj

Lo único que se me ocurre es que compruebes tu configuración de iptables, por si acaso. Tratándose de un servidor, seguramente tendrás un firewall configurado.

Un firewall normal no debería suponer un problema, ya que hasta donde yo recuerdo, creo que dropbox usa el puerto http estándar 80, el mismo que tu navegador, pero reglar de iptables más avanzadas si que podrían interferir.

----------

## galidor

Solucionado, tras muchas vueltas me di cuenta que no tenía soporte para INOTIFY en el kernel. Ya lo tengo sincronizando.

Gracias a todos.

----------

